# First Time Pheasant Hunting



## walker (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I went pheasant hunting for the first time last weekend. I'm new to ND so I was not sure what to expect. What a great time!! I'm hooked. I put a 1000 miles on my truck driving all over the place trying to decide where to go. It payed off. I had to of flushed a 100 or more birds on Sunday alone. Lots of roosters. I have no idea if that is good bad or normal, but I sure had a great time. I never new they flocked together like they do. I was not expecting to see 20 0r 30 birds flush in one group. First time it happened I just stood there and forgot to shoot.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome to ND! Congrats!

(Just an FYI.. that is *not* the norm.. enjoy it while it lasts!)

Ohh and welcome to Nodak Outdoors!

Ryan


----------



## walker (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks! I had a good time. The snow helped. I would pass through an area and if I saw no sign in the snow I'd move through quick, but as soon as I saw tracks or scratching in the snow I circled the area. I had to cover a lot of ground, but it seemed to work. Needless to say I have no dog. ;-)


----------

